# JMRI help



## MECRR (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m not 100% new to the hobby but when it comes to all the new electronics , so when I am stuck an can’t figure it out I come here because I know someone at sometime has had the some problem. Well here I am again , I have been using JMRI decoderpro to program my decoders and the setup I have as been working great till now. The system I use is NCE Powercab with there computer interface and track not connected to the layout. The problem I started having is the when I start it up jmri It is ready to use. (Green at the bottom saying nce is ready) then in about 20 seconds it turns red and won’t let me program. I checked my connections, bought a new computer interface still the same thing happen ,check the powercab on the layout it works good no problems , I tried using the help in jmri but found nothing on my problem. Anyone got any ideas.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you get any notifications on your computer about the USB connection being preset, or the connection disengaging? You might try a program called USB Tree (as always exercise caution on downloading programs). It will tell you what all you're USB ports are connected to. Microsoft really needs to have a program like this! If your using an Apple, I'm no help.


----------



## MECRR (Aug 13, 2020)

Lemonhawk said:


> Do you get any notifications on your computer about the USB connection being preset, or the connection disengaging? You might try a program called USB Tree (as always exercise caution on downloading programs). It will tell you what all you're USB ports are connected to. Microsoft really needs to have a program like this! If your using an Apple, I'm no help.


At the bottom it starts out green saying that NCE is online then 20 seconds later it turns red saying NCE is offline , I checked what com port to be on and that is all right.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Does the nce work without jmri connected?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Have you turned off Power Management for the USB ports through Device Manager on the computer you are using?


----------



## MECRR (Aug 13, 2020)

Severn said:


> Does the nce work without jmri connected?


yes it does


----------



## MECRR (Aug 13, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> Have you turned off Power Management for the USB ports through Device Manager on the computer you are using?


I haven’t touched any of those settings


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The Power Management may be turning off your USB port(s) if they don't see a signal for a certain amount of time. This is a power saving annoyance that I always disable on any computer I purchase.


----------



## MECRR (Aug 13, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> The Power Management may be turning off your USB port(s) if they don't see a signal for a certain amount of time. This is a power saving annoyance that I always disable on any computer I purchase.


I will check this out thank you


----------



## MECRR (Aug 13, 2020)

MECRR said:


> I will check this out thank you


I check and the power management isn’t doing it like I said before it comes on for about 20 seconds then goes offline. I don’t have any problems with my pr4 or my lokprogrammer


----------

